

Overstock to accept Bitcoin - steveklabnik
http://money.cnn.com/2013/12/20/technology/innovation/overstock-bitcoin/index.html

======
endianswap
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6938337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6938337)

------
rasengan
Way to stay ahead Patrick!

